# Pacers need to trade Brandon Rush



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> The NBA on Friday suspended Brandon Rush for five regular season games due to violating its anti-drug policy. A player has to test positive for marijuana three times to receive a five game suspension and the NBA can only test players during the season.
> 
> Bob Kravitz of The Indianapolis Star thinks Pacers president Larry Bird needs to trade the shooting guard.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Nobody would really want Brandon Rush...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah I came in here to post that haha.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It'd really make no difference. As said above, Rush's value isn't that high (no pun intended) at the moment, so it wouldn't be worth whatever we'd get back. Really, I have no issue with players smoking weed whenever, and it honestly shouldn't be an issue for the league because it has nothing to do with wellness or performance enhancement.

Regardless, we all know what we're getting from Rush now and for the rest of his career, and with a swingman rotation consisting of two likely scorers in George/Granger, I think Rush can compliment with good defense, spot-up shooting, and excellent rebounding for his position. Maybe if he'd laid off the ganja, he'd be a little more aggressive, which is just about all he needs.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> It'd really make no difference. As said above, Rush's value isn't that high (no pun intended) at the moment, so it wouldn't be worth whatever we'd get back. Really, I have no issue with players smoking weed whenever, and it honestly shouldn't be an issue for the league because *it has nothing to do with wellness* or performance enhancement.
> 
> Regardless, we all know what we're getting from Rush now and for the rest of his career, and with a swingman rotation consisting of two likely scorers in George/Granger, I think Rush can compliment with good defense, spot-up shooting, and excellent rebounding for his position. Maybe if he'd laid off the ganja, he'd be a little more aggressive, which is just about all he needs.


Are you serious?

Smoking marijuana, even infrequently, can cause burning and stinging of the mouth and throat, and cause heavy coughing. Scientists have found that regular marijuana smokers can experience the same respiratory problems as tobacco smokers do, including:
Daily cough and phlegm production
More frequent acute chest illnesses
Increased risk of lung infections
Obstructed airways
This and many more health risk are caused by smoking weed. 
http://alcoholism.about.com/od/pot/a/effects.-Lya.htm
http://drugabuse.gov/infofacts/marijuana.html

Too many people think weed is no big deal, but it does more than people realize. I don't care who smokes it, but as a pro athlete I think a team should add to the league suspension and show these idiots that the millions they make need to be taken seriously. I would boo this guy for the season as the league giving a 5 game ban means he tested positive 3 times, Rush is not worth the money.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What you're talking about is just the side effects of smoking in general. Why not suspend players for 5 games for smoking cigarettes or booze bingeing? They're much worse for you.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

$116,000 to smoke some dope....damn.


----------

